# 2008 f250 reverse lights/sensors quit working?



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Sometime over this summer my reverse lights and sensors quit working. I checked every fuse I could find inside the cab and under the hood. All were good. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

might need to ck the park, rev, neutral switch on the trans. a scanner might work the best for this


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dieselss;1851544 said:


> might need to ck the park, rev, neutral switch on the trans. a scanner might work the best for this


My first thought also but I had mine die on me last season and reverse lights still worked. When put on scanner with truck in reverse the DTR was saying I was in drive. I am guessing something else operates the reverse lights. Maybe a dedicated reverse light switch on the tranny? Also my truck is a 02 with 4r100 so gonna be different from the OP's. Also he never mentioned manual or auto. Manual will the a reverse light switch for sure.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

True. I'm betting it's auto. 
Being honest....I'm not that familiar with the newer Ford's trans set ups


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah its a auto. I know the older trucks and how they are setup, but have no clue on these new trans. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe it runs thru the TCM.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Drottlawn;1852204 said:


> Yeah its a auto. I know the older trucks and how they are setup, but have no clue on these new trans. Thanks for your replies!


If it is a 5r110w, which it should be, the DTR is inside the tranny. I would start by putting on a scanner to make sure DTR is working correctly.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok. So I screwed around with it for about an hour and got them to work sporadically. Where were times I put it in reverse and it worked??? Most of the time, they do not. Sometimes, they wouldn't work and then all of sudden they came on while letting it sit in reverse. Sounds like a corrosion issue. Is there a connection on the trans that I can check for corrosion?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would actually look at the rear for the gnd first. 
Sometimes the gnd is by the rear axle area. I'd start there. Or put it in rev, and test light the socket and see what you don't have pwr or gnd


----------

